# So not impressed



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi girls

Hope you are well. Im not impressed at all today. I had emaiiled the Rfc to see how long the waiting list is for NHs treatment and was told that it would be january 2011 before we get started even though we had been told by the consultant and also in a letter that we would be called in October. Im so annoyed as we where thinking that we had only 6 months to wait and now we have to add another 3 on. So annoying.

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful NI (Oct 14, 2008)

Jillyhen - The RFC seemed to have slowed a bit - Email them and give off or they have a complaints department and if you register it they have to investigate the complaint fully


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Hopeful Ni

I did email them back and said that the consultants wud need to be updated as to what length the waiting lists where as it wasnt fair  giving couples out false information. The woman said that they would pass on my concerns. Still so frustrated  

Jillyhen


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

NOT SURPRISED - this happended to us, made a complaint at time did not make a difference as they gave us the same excuse.  Have you thought of going aboard, cheaper and faster.  bron


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Jillyhen - same think happened to us.. don't be too surprised if they move it back again, sry to be negative but feel this happens lots with rfc. Have you thought about Origin or Sims?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw girls so ****** off!! 
We couldnt really afford to go to origin at the minute. Where or what is sims?

If we where to go to origin do we have to get referral from the RfC? Or do they do their on assessments

Jillyhen


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Jillyhen, sorry to hear about the waiting list fiasco.  It doesn't do any harm to keep in contact with them so see if you are moving up the list any quicker  - the squeaky wheel gets oiled first!  

All you need for Origins is a GP referral letter.  They will talk you through your background and experiences but won't do any diagnostic tests, they will expect those to have been done already eg lap and dye.  Check on their websites for costs as they are discounted at the minute.

In order to reduce costs we are considering egg sharing at GRMC or Lister which could work our at £140 -£900 plus travel, This is allowing us to stretch our budget to an extra (first) go, I'm not sure how you feel about this or what age you are - you have to be under 36, I don't think I'm going to make it in time.  If you have a look on the egg sharing boards there is more information there, I wouldn't have known this was an option until I found this site.

Keep smiling!


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

I've just found your other post about Dr Manus and wanted to let you know that her waiting list is apparently the shortest as she has not long returned from maternity leave.  My sister is with her and I am Dr McFaul and although we first saw them within weeks of each other, her progress is much faster - by several months.


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Jillyhen sims is another private clinic in dublin , expensive as well . I emailed Dr Williamson at rfc and she sent a referral onto Origin for us - the 15% off at Origin is only until May I think - correct me if I'm wrong ladies?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

hey girls

I have emailled Origin n if i dont hear by fri i will give them a ring.. The waiting list for the rfc is 8 months as well so there wasnt any point in trying that. 
Has anyone gone across to the mainland for treatment?

I really dont want to wait for another year for a baby  

Jillyhen


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Are you on the private list at RFC? I was told this morning that the wait time could be as little as 2-3 months, although I find that a little on 'I'll believe when I see it' side of things.

GMRC in Glasgow pricing is less than Origin, but with travel and private scans probably works out about the same, but their results are much higher.  There are a lot of girls on here who have gone there and other clinics on the mainland successfully.

The reduced pricing is on at Origin until end of May.


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Jillyhen,

How frustrating for you.   if you are looking at going private its probably best to have a shop around and see which one suits you best. There's lots to consider including travel and how to get there for scans etc. 

I'm at the Oxford Fertility Unit which I can througherly recommend and they don't really have a waiting list. They also specialise in PCOS and do alot of research surrounding it including IVM which is one of the only clinics in the UK to offer this for PCOS ladies under 35.  Basically it is quicker than IVF as you don't need to be stimulated with drugs, if you have many natural follies they harvest the eggs when they are immature and mature them in the lab.  They inseminate them by using ICSI. Because you don't need as much drugs it is alot cheaper than convential IVF however, because it is fairly new theres not much data as regards of success rates but would be something to research as an alternative. 

I'm going through the IVF route purely due to my age but if I was a couple of years younger I would try the IVM route as it's less harsh on your body and cheaper on the pocket!   

There's alot to think about but I hope you find a suitable clinic for your needs  

Best of luck

Bunny xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Cmac we only signed the nhs form for ivf as we where told that it was only months to wait.. Think im maybe goin to try acupuncture to see how that goes.. 

I did email origin but not sure if we can afford to go privately at the min ..

Bunnykins might have a look at that clinic in oxford you said about. Have they a website?

Jillyhen


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

There you go Jilly,

http://www.oxfordfertilityunit.com/default.aspx

Good luck hun

Bunny xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks bunnykins will have a wee look


----------



## keep smiling (Mar 23, 2010)

Know the feeling. Dr Traub told us 6 months in Jan for the private list and 9 for the NHS.  I phoned in March after bit of a melt down to be told that I actually wasn't on the list and the private was 9 months and the NHS 11.  Phoned Origins that day and things moving really fast.  Go back in 2 weeks to agree treatment protocol and then i'm ready to go.
Found that it is very money orientated but i don't care even just trying to get talking to anyone on the phone in the rfc gets my blood boiling.


----------



## finnbarlow (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wondering about contacting the rfc I do not have my hospital number as I shredded all my letters about a month or two ago and forgot that I might need details on it (silly me) can someone give me the phone number that you can ring or e-mail to find an update with the lists. I am on the waiting list from June 2009 and am still waiting.

Hope I can get some luck of getting an idea of how long I still have to wait.

Thanks


----------



## keep smiling (Mar 23, 2010)

No is 90635888.  Phone between 10am and 2pm and they'll tell you were you ar eon waiting list.  I've spoken to them beofre without my numbers and they were fine will jsut comfirm its you with a few checks.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Keep smiling

I emailld origins last week n she said they had no waiting list.. We are away on hols week after next will make a decision then what we want to do. I  really dont want to wait for ages

Jillyhen


----------



## keep smiling (Mar 23, 2010)

No waiting list is what we were told on our visit as well.  We have an appoitment in two weeks and then it'll just be wait for my period and then we ready to go.
Its great but still sad that I actually have to do this when it should just be happening like it seems to be just happening for everyone else.  Ah well we'll get there.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I know how you feel keep smiling, everyone aroubd me is pregnant or has just had a babies n they werent even trying long. 

We will have our wee bundles soon xx


----------



## Tricia2 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi 

Just joined this site.  I have just had my second round of ICSI as DH has poor fertility at the RVH, i didn't respond to the drugs and only got one egg after alot of pain at EC and it didn't fertilise.  

This was our free attempt and it failed.  I went to origin last August and had 8 eggs, but only 2 fertilised and then BFN.  

So hoping the private list in RVH is not too long as I was offered RVH Free, RVH Private and Origin all in Jan and went for the Free one naturally but it has taken another 3 months to have the treatment.(apparently not many ICIS slots!!!) 

The waiting is killing me.  Unemployed so no work to take my mind off it.  My friends all had there babies 10 years ago, so my age seems to be the factor 38 tomorrow - so it was a great Birthday present (BFN)


----------



## keep smiling (Mar 23, 2010)

Jillyhen hope your able to go with Origins so that your not waiting too long.  We off on hols in two weeks and hoping to be heading away knowing exactly what the plan is, hopefully it'll be our last hols with no little ones in tow.  Enjoy your hols as hopefully the next one you have will be in a nice family orientated hotel with baby sitting service  

Tricia2, did you get your free NHS treatment after only 3 months? that seems quiet impressive as I've been told its 9 months.  It all seems quiet confusing!

A friend in England has 3 free shots at it on the NHS and there is no waiting list, it really is a postcode lottery.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Tricia 2

Welcome to the site. So sorry to hear about your bfn. Your lucky to get told 3 months to start nhs.. I take it thats for ivf..

keep smiling.
Will see after we come back from our hols goin to origin is so expensive tho.


----------



## Tricia2 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi

Sorry for the confusion,  I went to the rfc in 2008 got on waiting list for ICIS Jan 2009 and had the treatment starting at the end of Feb 2010, so no a very long waiting list as far as I am concerned.  We went to Origin last year 2009 in Feb and only got app in April and treatment was in August so not that fast either.  I think the waiting lists are very deceiving as I count it from going on the list to actually taking the tablets...


I think I will ring the rvh to see what the waiting list for private is now as I said I was offered all 3 in Jan this year - just like buses - none for a long time and then 3 at once.


----------



## norma30 (Jan 9, 2010)

TRICIA I just had no fertilisation at rvh for icsi we had review appt last week and signed for privat tx at rvh and were told waiting list is 10mths but will be coming down apparently

hope this helps

norma30


----------

